# Bunten Hintergrund weiß machen :\



## mrsatx (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

habe hier einige ABEs eingescannt die meistens rotes, blaues oder rosa Papier haben. Kann ich die Farbe irgendwie wegbekommen das ich nur noch die Schrift auf weißem Papier hab?

Danke!


----------



## devilrga (31. Januar 2005)

Hi,
öffne einfach die Tonwertkorrektur und ziehe dort alle Balken nach ganz links. Meistens klappt es.

mfg


----------



## Sk3l3tor (31. Januar 2005)

Probier mal: Bild -> Einstellungen -> Farbe ersetzen

vielleicht geht es


----------

